# QC Gearbox on Craftsman 618??



## Sackett (Feb 10, 2017)

Did Atlas , or Craftsman ever offer a qc for the 618??? or someone do one, n plans available??? Just wondering,,would make a really nice add on


----------



## francist (Feb 10, 2017)

I have seen a home-built version somewhere, but don't ask me where. It was a while ago, and I can't recall on what forum or in what context I ran into it. About the only thing that sticks in my memory about it is that it seemed quite bulky.

As for a commercial or OEM version, I've not seen one. I'm no expert on the matter though.

-frank


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 11, 2017)

i'm not an expert on the 618, 
but, to my knowledge they did not come with QC gearboxes.
this link may be of interest....
http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas6inch/index.html


----------



## DaveInMi (Feb 11, 2017)

Home Shop Machinist or the companion project magazine did a two or three part article on a DIYqcgb for the 618.  I have seen back issues for sale on ebay.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2017)

The Atlas factory never offered a QCGB for the 618, 101.07301 or 101.21400.  Nor for any of the MK2 variants.


----------



## Sackett (Feb 12, 2017)

Tks guys, I'll check HSM n nose around a bit


----------



## clif (Apr 3, 2017)

PM sent, I have plans out of Modeltec July-Dec 1991 that had plans for one.


----------



## Takdashark (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Swarf,

I'm new here and have been taking in all the info, which is slightly overwhelming. Would you be willing  to share those plans on the QCGB for the 618 to a newcomer?

Best,

Taki


----------



## Z2V (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Cliff
I'd be interested in seeing those also if you don't mind.
TIA
Jeff


----------



## Vacuum (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello Cliff. I have the feeling you opened a "pandora's" box with the copies of plans you have.
I am also requesting a set if you have time.
Of all the accessories and special tooling ATLAS made I do not understand why the QCGB was not offered as a option or add on.
Thanks


----------



## clif (Sep 4, 2017)

Vacuum said:


> I do not understand why the QCGB was not offered as a option or add on.



The 10-12 " QCGB used the same gearing  and other parts. These lathes were used by smal;ler shops for work, 

Heck I even got a 3981 lathe with a Corning Glass Works tag attached to it, 
\
A friend bought a 3986 from a man who got his from Kroger warehouse. he said they used it to turn tow motor armatures.

The 6-18 would have needed a complete  qcgb all it's own, since it uses much smaller change gears than the 10-12 inch lathes do. 24 DP gears on the 6 " vs 16 DP gears on the larger lathes

Quite an expense for a lathe probably not seen as getting the demand to recoup the costs of tooling up to create the smaller version.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 4, 2017)

I think the same thing.  A scaled down version to fit the 6" would likely have cost as much to make as the larger one.  And the selling price might have been higher than that for the lathe itself.  So very few would likely have been sold.


----------



## clif (Sep 4, 2017)

Vacuum said:


> I have the feeling you opened a "pandora's" box with the copies of plans you have.


 

No problem, I'm just forwarding the same favor that was given to me.


----------



## Vacuum (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks to Clif and everyone who commented on this. Boy what a project this is going to be!


----------

